# walk-in tackroom flooring ideas



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You can buy thin rubber matting by the roll, I use it between the raised beds on my veg garden
I’ve got fake wood flooring in my actual tack and feed rooms,it’s easy to keep clean but I wouldn’t describe it as slip proof


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Interlocking foam mats. I buy them at Walmart and did my tack room floor in them. They are cheap, light, and easy to pull out and clean. You can put them together in almost any configuration.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Interlocking foam mats. I buy them at Walmart and did my tack room floor in them. They are cheap, light, and easy to pull out and clean. You can put them together in almost any configuration.


But would they let spilled water (fly spray, liniment, shampoo) through on to the sub floor? Because I am kind of a clumsy lout.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I had the indoor/outdoor carpet in the front of my trailer with a corner water tank. The carpet was never really glued to the floor so after a weekend of using it, if the carpet was disgusting and if water got on the floor from filling buckets I'd pull the carpet out, hang it over the fence to wash and let the floor dry out in the trailer before putting it back in. It always laid flat when put back in.

After almost 10 years of owning that trailer and using the same piece of carpet that came with the trailer, it was still in pretty great shape when we sold it.

If you don't want to spend the money or time on re-doing the floor, it's a cheap option.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Avna said:


> But would they let spilled water (fly spray, liniment, shampoo) through on to the sub floor? Because I am kind of a clumsy lout.


Yes, stuff will leak in where the mats lock. But only on the joints. Not sure what you could get that would be leak proof - even solid rubber mats would allow liquid in from the edges. How about going to a carpet remnant place and getting a roll of leftover linoleum?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Acadianartist said:


> Yes, stuff will leak in where the mats lock. But only on the joints. Not sure what you could get that would be leak proof - even solid rubber mats would allow liquid in from the edges. How about going to a carpet remnant place and getting a roll of leftover linoleum?


I like the linoleum idea except for the slippery when wet. The foam tiles aren't slippery, I like that. I should go to Home Depot and look at stuff.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

What ever you place on the floor you could put a "boot-park" under the water storage tank that could hold a spill till you toss a old towel on it...
A boot park like for winter boots taken off near the door to hold melting snow is pretty easy to maneuver or some sort of SUV inclement weather mat that has a lip side so mess is trapped.
That would allow you to use almost any other product on the floor and not be so slip conscious.
I actually like the idea of one-piece of vinyl flooring so no seams or seepage and then the boot-park or similar on top under the water reservoir. 
Easy, easy clean up with mop, dustpan and broom no matter where you are.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> What ever you place on the floor you could put a "boot-park" under the water storage tank that could hold a spill till you toss a old towel on it...
> A boot park like for winter boots taken off near the door to hold melting snow is pretty easy to maneuver or some sort of SUV inclement weather mat that has a lip side so mess is trapped.
> That would allow you to use almost any other product on the floor and not be so slip conscious.
> I actually like the idea of one-piece of vinyl flooring so no seams or seepage and then the boot-park or similar on top under the water reservoir.
> ...


I like this! I have three of those boot pans thingies in my mudroom already ...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I still have the carpet in my tack room. You can use a stiff bristle brush to loosen up the hair, hay and any crud ground in then use a shop vac to clean it up. Pulling out and doing as Cowchick says is fairly simple. When I replace my carpet, I'll go interlocking mats, they're easy to pull out and easy to wipe up if there are spills. My tack area is small enough that I don't really worry about slipping. You can buy lightweight interlocking mats at Costco or Sams for about $20/pak and 1 pak could easily do my tackroom. They're the light weight ones that you lay down and pull up for yoga and stuff like that.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm looking into the interlocking mats.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have carpet in my tack/sleeping area of my gooseneck, I hate it. I use a grooming brush to get the hay and tracked in stuff but I still hate it. I went to a discount store and got the interlocking vinyl planks that look like wood flooring. They have a bit of texture to them so not slippery and they are waterproof. People will use this type of flooring in their kitchens and baths. Even if you can't find them on discount, the major box home improvements stores carry this stuff and it's such a small area so it couldn't be more than 100 bucks at the most. They carry all different grades so it's just a matter of preference and what you want to spend.

I have not installed mine yet but I have tested walking on them wet, they are not slippery at all. I can't wait until fall when it cools down here to get to work on the inside of my trailer. Right now, it's the inside of my 100+ year old house that is getting the attention.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Spray on bed liner. There is another product I have seen used in boat houses or houses over water that is similar. Traction when wet. No worry about corrosion underneath if applied correctly.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

My trailer has a mid-tack with a water tank in it. The previous owner put down rubber flooring - looks like the same rubber mat you use in the horse box. He just cut it it to fit.


Can't speak as to the water proof/spill proof-ness of it. I uh... stuck a hose in the water tank Saturday at camp, turned on the hydrant and the pressure of the water spit the hose out... and instead of it just flopping out, nooooooo... It stood up like a spitting cobra and SOAKED ALL TEH TACK, blankets, pads, grooming stuff... the floor... just doused it all. Apparently my trailer has drain holes in the corners of the tack room - the water ran out at specific intervals which led me to investigate and make sure it wasn't rusting out.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> My trailer has a mid-tack with a water tank in it. The previous owner put down rubber flooring - looks like the same rubber mat you use in the horse box. He just cut it it to fit.
> 
> 
> Can't speak as to the water proof/spill proof-ness of it. I uh... stuck a hose in the water tank Saturday at camp, turned on the hydrant and the pressure of the water spit the hose out... and instead of it just flopping out, nooooooo... It stood up like a spitting cobra and SOAKED ALL TEH TACK, blankets, pads, grooming stuff... the floor... just doused it all. Apparently my trailer has drain holes in the corners of the tack room - the water ran out at specific intervals which led me to investigate and make sure it wasn't rusting out.


A similar thing happened to me last summer which is one of the reasons why I want to get rid of that horrible carpet.


----------

